# Corn snake for sale on ebay



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

*sigh*

yes yet again another ebay post. someone selling a corn snake

Find Vivarium complete with corn snake on eBay within, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Nov-07 19:00:00 GMT)


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2eople just dont learn do they!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

no and tbh i dont think they ever will, these peep must be completly ignorant of the rules ect coz its blaently in the title, not tried to do it suttle at all, i will give them this, they do say collection only, but then agin thats prob coz its with the viv


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I reported it.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: *claps*


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

:no1: yay cheers. now everone else get reporting please : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i bet they're sick of me reporting listings..bet they see the username n go oh ffs not her again.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: so thats what you do in your spare time katie!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

haha no. but i'm always on the look out for vivs locally. dunno why as i'm gettin stacks built..but i like being prepared..oo i sound like a girl scout/guide lol

n everytime i type in vivarium theres someone with an animal for sale. whether its a snake,lizard,tort etc


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah there will always be people who sell animals on ebay unfortunatly, spec as its so big now it must be kinda hard for them to keep an eye out, thats why its good theres people like you about katiexx :2thumb:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

still not been taken off yet :x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> n everytime i type in vivarium theres someone with an animal for sale. whether its a snake,lizard,tort etc


I missed this one because now that I've decided to have one purpose built so I can get maximum size for the space it's going into, I haven't been checking the e-mail with the vivs on.

I've just looked at it and yes, it's still on so I've reported it too.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

the only reason i found it is because i searched 'corn snake' (looking for some books) so like i say, they not even tried to be sneeky about it


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm i could log the other halfs acc too.that usually gets em taken off...lol god i'm horrendous aren't I


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not the way that I see it! I know a lot of people on here think selling live animals on ebay is not different to advertising in a classified paper, but I totally disagree.

I worry about someone needing a viv and NOT needing a corn snake/lizard whatever - what will they do with it???


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

reported it


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Reported, just have to keep an eye on it though. Last time someone brought this to our attention and we reported it, the ad was removed, and then re-posted by the seller, so we had to report again....


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

:xoh no just been searching for vivs and found this

Find Snake vivarium with Snake included and many extras on eBay within, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Nov-07 10:48:02 GMT)


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

reported both!!:yeahright:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> :xoh no just been searching for vivs and found this
> 
> Find Snake vivarium with Snake included and many extras on eBay within, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 12-Nov-07 10:48:02 GMT)


 
have a look on his other items he's selling a royal aswell :x


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

both have now been removed


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Good!!:2thumb:


----------



## to-many-snakes (Sep 11, 2007)

Find 2 storey vivarium with built in egg incubater on eBay within, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Nov-07 12:40:08 GMT)

theres someone selling a viv with bearded dragons too 

think were fighting a losing battle

p.s yes ive reported it lol


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

yay all now removed, altho theres bound to be more on there.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

another one

Find Vivarium 2ft + extras on eBay within, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Nov-07 23:01:37 GMT)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why is that so wrong? to sell an animal in the classifieds? didn't they used to sell livestock on ebay?


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

I don't get it? You make a thread about somebody selling livestock on ebay, report them then go and brag about it. I really don't get it, what's the point?. If you care so much about the animals well being then why not just point the seller in the direction of this forum?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

at the end of the day the rules are clear when you sign up to ebay about what you can and cannot sell.
If they can't stick to that, then imo tough luck.

There are plenty of other places where you can advertise reps..local newpapers, Loot etc


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Part of the problem is that if the transaction were to go wrong neither the seller nor the buyer have any recourse to Ebay because it was all against the rules. Seller and buyer are both taking a big risk.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i hadn't even thought of that Snickers.fantastic point


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Your missing my point though. You report the seller, get them in trouble and most probably thrown off ebay and the seller is still left with an UNWANTED reptile. You should really think and contact the seller before reporting and as i said..POINT THEM IN THE DIRECTION OF THIS FORUM!!!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

leelee862 said:


> Your missing my point though. You report the seller, get them in trouble and most probably thrown off ebay and the seller is still left with an UNWANTED reptile. You should really think and contact the seller before reporting and as i said..POINT THEM IN THE DIRECTION OF THIS FORUM!!!!


 
I am in complete agreement with you there, some people really dont think to read the rules (rather like on here) and just bung an ad on.........
contacting them and telling them that their listing is likely to be removed due to ebay policy, and suggesting a few other reptile based classifieds would be the best way to help these reptiles.


----------

